# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  كعك العيد

## دموع الورد

كعك العيد (المعمول بالجوز والمعمول بالتمر)       

*الكمية:*
*معمولة بالجوز 60*
*معمولة بالتمر 40*


*المقادير:*


   - كيلو ونصف من السميد 
- ثلاثة اكواب من الدقيق 
- نصف كيلو من السمن 
- كوب سكر 
- نصف كوب من ماء الزهر 
- نصف كوب من ماء الورد 
- كوب من الماء 
- ملعقتا طعام من حبيبات الخميرة مذوبة في نصف كوب ماء دافىء 
- ملعقة صغيرة من المحلب الناعم 
- كوبا سكر ناعم للزينة 
*حشو الجوز:*
 - نصف كيلو من الجوز 
- كوب من السكر 
- ربع كوب من ماء الورد 
*حشو التمر:*
 - نصف كيلو من التمر الخالي من البذور 
- اربع ملاعق طعام من السمن او الزبدة 
- رشة محلب ناعم 
*طريقة حشو الجوز:*
 ينظف الجوز من الاوساخ ويفرم فرما ناعما. يضاف السكر الى الجوز ويخلط. يضاف ماء الورد الى الجوز والسكر ويخلط جيدا.
*حشو التمر:*

 يوضع اربع ملاعق طعام من الزبدة في وعاء على نار خفيفة. يضاف التمر الى الزبدة ويحرك على نار خفيفة حتى يصبح طريا متماسكا يسهل عجنه, يرفع عن النار ويترك ليبرد, يعجن التمر مع المحلب ويقطع الى قطع صغيرة. 
*الطريقة:*
 يوضع السميد في وعاء كبير والسكر والمحلب ويخلط جيدا, يضاف السمن الى خليط السميد ويفرك السمن والسميد بين الكفين حتى يخلط جيداً. ينثر ماء الورد وماء الزهر على خليط السميد ويخلط باطراف الاصابع بدون عجن. يغطى الوعاء ويترك جانبا مدة (6) ساعات. تذوب الخميرة بالماء الدافىء وتترك مدة 20 دقيقة. يرش السميد بماء الخميرة وكوب الماء. يفرك خليط السميد والماء بين الكفين مدة عشر دقائق ويترك مدة ساعة بعد تغطيته. يفرك الخليط باليدين حتى يصبح متماسكا. تقطع عجينة المعمول حسب حجم القالب.
 توضع كل قطعة عجين في باطن اليد اليسرى وتحفر باصبع اليد اليمنى بحيث يجوف داخل العجين بالتساوي, تحشى بملعقة صغيرة من خليط الجوز ثم ترد اطراف العجينة فوق الحشو بخفة,توضع القطعة في قالب المعمول ويضغط عليها قليلا.تضرب حافة القالب على حافة الرف او الطاولة كي تسقط من القالب. تصف قطع المعمول في صينية وتترك مدة ساعة. تحشى اقراص التمر بنفس طريقة حشو المعمول بالجوز.
 يحمى الفرن مدة ربع ساعة الى درجة 450 ف .خبز المعمول مدة عشر دقائق حتى يصبح لون المعمول ذهبيا بعد ان يبرد المعمول ينثر السكر الناعم فوقه ويترك ليبرد.
*


صحتين وعافية
وكل عام وانتم بخير!*

----------


## شمعة امل

والله بيشهي  :Icon31: 
رح جربوا 
مشكووووووووووووره دموع الورد  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

*ممتاز*

----------


## شذى الياسمين

يسلمو دموع الورد
وكل عام وانتي بالف خير ... اليوم عملنا كعك العيد ... شكرا كتير ..

----------


## عاشق الحصن

يسلمو دموع اشي بشهي

بس ايش بدي احكي هاي ماما بلشت بالعجين علشان تعمل كعك وانا بدي افل قبل ما تشغلني معها

----------


## دموع الورد

> يسلمو دموع اشي بشهي
> 
> بس ايش بدي احكي هاي ماما بلشت بالعجين علشان تعمل كعك وانا بدي افل قبل ما تشغلني معها


 :Db465236ff: ..شاطر

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا لمروركم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حشو التمر:


يالله ما أزكى هدا الكعك بس غلبة عملته

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> حشو التمر:
> 
> 
> يالله ما أزكى هدا الكعك بس غلبة عملته


اليوم عملنا متله ...

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> يسلمو دموع اشي بشهي
> 
> بس ايش بدي احكي هاي ماما بلشت بالعجين علشان تعمل كعك وانا بدي افل قبل ما تشغلني معها


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  ويـــــــــــــــــــــن بدك تفــــــــــــل؟؟؟
ساعدها حرااااااااااااااام ... شي بتعب ..

----------


## دليلة

اممممم يسلمو دموع راح نجربه ونرد لك خبر  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

وياريت تكثرو لنا من ا لظبخ الاردني حابة اتعلمه

----------


## Sc®ipt

فعلا هاد الكعك بجنن و زاكي كتير

يسلموا  :Smile:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

يسلمووووووووووووووووو

دموع  شهيتينا كتييييييييييييييييير


على العيد

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

فعلا هوه طيب كتير

و دليله عم ننتظرك تعمليه...ان شاء الله يعجبك

شكرا لمروركم

----------


## آلجوري

> 





> فعلا هاد الكعك بجنن و زاكي كتير
> 
> 
> يسلموا


 

انتو بتاكلوا وبتحكوا زاكي واحنا بنتعب  :Eh S(2): 


هو هاد طيب بس انا من تشكيله العيد بحب اكتر شي الغريبه 
شكرا دموع  :Smile:  سلمت إيدك  :Smile: 




للي ما بعرف الغريبه هي القطع الدائريه الي بين المعمول والبيتيفور الي عليها فزدء مو سكر  :Smile:  طيــــــــبه  :Smile:

----------


## منيرة الظلام

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا

----------


## دموع الورد

كله اطيب من بعضه :Eh S(2): 

شكرا لموروركم

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

طبعا ما حد يسألني عن المقادير لأنو نفس اللي كتبتهم دموع الورد :Db465236ff: 

يسلمو دموع

----------


## دموع الورد

> طبعا ما حد يسألني عن المقادير لأنو نفس اللي كتبتهم دموع الورد
> 
> يسلمو دموع




مممممممممممم شو هاد

يسلموا..انا اليوم اكلت منو كتير :Db465236ff:

----------


## fares

مرسي والله بشهي :Icon15:  :Icon15:  :Icon15:  :Icon15:

----------


## دموع الورد

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## fares

يا سلام :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :Icon15:  :Icon15:

----------

